# Looking for good Cavachon Breeder



## Jeenabella217 (Oct 15, 2017)

Hello, can anyone time me if they have purchased from Cavachon By Design, Cavachon frm the Monarchy and Foxglove Cavachon? Plus, can you recommend a good Cavahon breeder?


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Jeenabella217 said:


> Hello, can anyone time me if they have purchased from Cavachon By Design, Cavachon frm the Monarchy and Foxglove Cavachon? Plus, can you recommend a good Cavahon breeder?


Basically by definition there are no (or nearly no) "good" Cavachon breeders. CKCS have a huge number of health concerns and the chances of finding a --poo or --chon etc type breeder who is doing the proper health testing and going back generations with it is like needle in a haystack.

Red flags for Cavachon by Design:
Advertising hypoallergenic for F1 mixes

Repeated mentions of "champion bloodlines" but not of what the breeding dogs have actually competed in or been evaluated via a third party (conformation, agility, obedience etc)

Allowing purchase (er, "adoption" which is a pet peeve of mine for the term being used by breeders) of 2 puppies at one time to the same household

Several litters coming up in the near future which indicates volume breeder

No clear mention of the health tests nor results of those tests for each breeding adult

Red flags for Foxglove Farms:
A dubious understanding of genetics in terms of what diseases can be passed on and how

Breeds 2 different designer mixes

HOLY WOW THAT PRICE! $6,000+ for mixed breed puppies!! 

No real mention or promotion of the adult dogs; accomplishments, health testing results, show championships etc. 

The 5 year health guarantee actually _sounds_ pretty good but I would be curious to see the actual contract.

Red flags for Cavachons from The Monarchy: 
Minor points for actually listing the adult dogs. Negative points for having one breeding male and multiple breeding females with no indication of outside breeding stock. The chances that the single sire is the best match for every dam are just really low/unlikely. 

$3000 a puppy with 3 litters in January alone!? Even if they are spending the costs on proper testing, vet care etc, lets say 5 pups per litter, 3 litters, $3000 per pup, that is $45,000 income in connection with January litters alone. A good breeder will have in their contract that they will always, for the life of the dog, take back any dog they bred should the owner not be able to care for it. At that volume, do you really think the breeder can legit promise that?

$1200 for keeping the puppy an extra two weeks for training so they will be more potty trained and such... well, just saying that getting paid $600 a week to care for a 8-10 week puppy is a pretty good salary. I mean, older pups are going to be more housetrained just by biology if you do some basic work.


----------



## Aussie27 (Sep 25, 2010)

Shell is correct.

If you wanted to tell us what you're looking for in a dog, we could give you some breed suggestions and point you in the way of responsible breeders.  I'll also add that, in addition breeding health testing and temperamentally sound parents, responsible breeders generally charge much more reasonable prices than backyard breeders or designer breeders.


----------



## Jeenabella217 (Oct 15, 2017)

Thank you for all of your information. This was very helpful. We had purchased a Labradoodle from Gooseberry Farms in Rhode Island and it was a disaster. He came to us with massive anxiety, was never socializated, contract was 7 pages long! So we are trying to do our research better.


----------



## Jeenabella217 (Oct 15, 2017)

Thank you! I have been an owner of CKCS for over 30 years. I am well aware of the health issues. Our daughter would like a Cavachon and its been hard to sway her to a pure breed. Just working on checking out breeders. This is so tricky!


----------



## Tollerowner (Jul 5, 2011)

Shell said:


> HOLY WOW THAT PRICE! $6,000+ for mixed breed puppies!!


I checked out the website because I wanted to see what a $6,000 puppy looked like.
It is a very entertaining site and the dogs are really cute; but I guess almost all puppies are really cute.


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

I wholeheartedly agree with what Shell has said about those breeders. Most likely breeding purely for money, no thought about the dog's health, temperament, or if they are truly bettering the breed (and its not really a breed, its a mix). These breeders sound like puppy mills. Really, you're going to be hard pressed to find a good breeder of a "Designer Dog" anywhere. Personally, if I'm going to be paying $2,000+ for a dog, that puppy better be from champion bloodlines (for real, with titles and all), health tested parents, and a ton of knowledge about that pup's pedigree.

There are many dogs (from respectable breeders) who are similar in cuteness to Cavachons, and are great small companion dogs. Perhaps you can tell us what your daughter is looking for and we can help you find something.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Jeenabella217 said:


> Thank you! I have been an owner of CKCS for over 30 years. I am well aware of the health issues. Our daughter would like a Cavachon and its been hard to sway her to a pure breed. Just working on checking out breeders. This is so tricky!


Is your daughter an adult and you are assisting her with choosing a dog or is she a kid/teen and it will be a family pet? I say that only because well, if she is an adult then you can simply provide information and suggestions. If it is a family pet, then you get the final say.

What about the "Cavachon" interests her? Why not just a Bichon? 

Have you/she considered a Havanese?


----------



## Leanmari (Feb 22, 2021)

Jeenabella217 said:


> Hello, can anyone time me if they have purchased from Cavachon By Design, Cavachon frm the Monarchy and Foxglove Cavachon? Plus, can you recommend a good Cavahon breeder?


Hi! I’m looking to buy a Cavachon, did you end up buying one?


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

The OP hasn't been on the forum since this thread.

If you want a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel x Bichon Frise cross, you need to make sure that the breeder is doing appropriate health testing. CKCS has some _very _serious cardiac issues, among other things. These are the recommended tests for Bichons Frise https://www.ofa.org/recommended-tests?breed=BCF, and these are the recommended tests for CKCS https://www.ofa.org/recommended-tests?breed=KCS 

One place to start looking is on the Good Dog website. Good Dog: Find the Dog of Your Dreams from Good Breeders and Shelters It's far from perfect, and you still need to verify that they are actually being done, but they do have minimum health testing standards that need to be met for breeder listings.


----------

